# 1954 Huffy Dial-a-Ride



## jd56 (Jul 4, 2015)

A day early for sunday's show n tell but, I'm so excited about this one I just have to show it off.
This was an eBay listing that a good friend sent me the link on last week. Thanks G.
Anyway I figured it was priced out of my "extra zeros" bike fund and just was going to sit back and watch the frenzy bidding. A buy it now price with a starting hefty bid awaiting a response. I thought about this bike and watched like every hour for a couple of days. No bids....I was amazed and figured there was something wrong with it that I couldn't see. 
I contacted the seller and he said he had a lot of responses he needed to answer to but wasn't going to stop the auction. Of course I made an offer and he said he would put me on the list of the ones to consider.
Auction ended and it didn't sell. He didn't want to ship it so he offered me a chance at it provided I'd pick it up.
13+ hour round trip to the mountains of West Va....so off I went.

Was his deceased dad's newspaper bike. He bought it new...original owner and all original paint with some rust in areas from it hanging in a barn after 3 years of riding it. At the age of 16 he got his license and didn't want to ride it anymore.
Can't blame him, you can't pick up girls while riding a bike....however today, a nice looking vintage bike can draw a few looks [emoji102]  

Did a WD40 bath on the chainside to see what I was dealing with...wow!

Before





After...still need to do the rest of the bike and service the bearings.






It's all about the rescue!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2015)

That is a very hard to find bike. Not super valuable, but it is worth a good chunk of cash.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 4, 2015)

I saw it on Facebook last night. I've always loved the Customliner. perhaps not the cleanest, but way up there. great find!
I know there are no tank lights, but that one should be a keeper. I'd clean and tune then enjoy. only replace things that are broken or missing.
we need more of these to document the history.


----------



## delgan (Jul 4, 2015)

Pretty neat looking bike.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very cool. I saw that on ebay too, nice story as well. This is the cousin to the radiobike.  I'm guessing it's rarer than the radiobike, maybe not. Seldom seen in any case, and congrats on the purchase!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 4, 2015)

Great bike!!I saw it too...congratulations!!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice find......a picture of mine. These are great riding bikes.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats John, im glad you got it and it stayed in VA, That bike will clean up and look amazing once you get it all done! These just do not come up for sale all the time but you sure hit one out the park by owning it now. Enjoy it!!


----------



## mruiz (Jul 5, 2015)

Cool looking Huffy, I like the front suspension.
 Mitch


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 5, 2015)

*Nice!*

Hey John....Great find!. Definitely a cool addition to your collection.............................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jul 18, 2015)

Been working on this one for what seems like forever. 
Repainting the frame. ..just too much rust damage to save. Blending the black to the original black was a challenge in the backyard (no paint booth) with rattlecans.  Tried a coat of clearcoat and wasn't pleased. So dulled it with some compound.
Cleaned the bolt on parts. Shame the rear rack has so much contamination but, with some vigorous WD40 scrubbing, polishing compound and a coat of wax should and did bring it back to life.
Now to the fenders, front fork assy and rims....then reassembly. 
Can't wait!














It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 18, 2015)

Looking good J.D. Nice when they are " barn fresh" and clean up like that. Great save!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 18, 2015)

*1954 huffy dial a ride*

wow came out reelly nice jd !!!!!! from bicycle larry i have the dail up but no bike yet!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's mine.  I sure do need your front end Larry!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 20, 2015)

Coming together nicely ....finally





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 22, 2015)

Finally...enough said











It's all about the wish list bikes!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 23, 2015)

That came out awesome!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 24, 2015)

I absolutely love when these old bikes clean up that well! Awesome job, it looks great, I'm sure it rides pretty darn nice to. Hard to beat a well built balloner! Joe


----------



## kenspaceliners (Jul 25, 2015)

Great job JD. beautiful bike.
Kenny


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice jod JD, make sure you get lowjack for that thing!!!


----------



## PackRatBikes (Sep 24, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> *1954 huffy dial a ride*
> 
> wow came out reelly nice jd !!!!!! from bicycle larry i have the dail up but no bike yet!!!!from bicycle larry



Interested in selling?


----------



## PackRatBikes (Sep 24, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Been working on this one for what seems like forever.
> Repainting the frame. ..just too much rust damage to save. Blending the black to the original black was a challenge in the backyard (no paint booth) with rattlecans.  Tried a coat of clearcoat and wasn't pleased. So dulled it with some compound.
> Cleaned the bolt on parts. Shame the rear rack has so much contamination but, with some vigorous WD40 scrubbing, polishing compound and a coat of wax should and did bring it back to life.
> Now to the fenders, front fork assy and rims....then reassembly.
> ...



Hows it going with the dial a ride project?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 24, 2016)

killer bike man love it nice job


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2016)

It came out nice. Have sold it it and it's been sold again.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 27, 2016)

...And sold again. Lol


----------

